# Ever given a speech at a wedding?



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

I need to for a very good friend and I'm...well... pretty freaked.

I've never given a wedding speech and I have no real idea how to.

This will be interesting...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

NO!

But I went to wedding this summer. The best man (one of them) had shaky hands holding his paper, but no one thought less of him. It's perfectly natural to be nervous speaking in front of people.

And you can avoid that by being like a politician, who keep their hands clenched or together to avoid displaying any nervousness. And they do get nervous!

Oh, probably not helping. Well, you could even mention at the beginning that you're nervous, but are doing this for your cherished friend, who is getting married that day. ii think people will take your anxiety as heartwarming.

Or don't mention it, but know people are understanding and can relate.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I might have to give one at someone's wedding in a few months, so I'll be interested in what comes up lol


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, I did at my cousin's wedding. I just let my love for her guide me and spoke from my heart.


----------



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you for the replies 

I'm supposed to give one...i think. I'm a little cheesed because the bride, my friend, 'asked' me to give one through text by saying something to the effect of "Are you too nervous to give a speech....lol". (She knows about my anxiety and have been supportive.) But still...what a way to ask...

I'm thinking of keeping it short and sweet. I like the idea of speaking from the heart...but I fear that that would quickly devolve into rambling-from-my-reptillian-brain in my case. 

i just hope we have champagne first.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope, never given a speech at a wedding, before. But if I _did_, it would go a little something like this...

You know, when I first met Danielle, I always thought _I'd_ be the one who was going to marry her. Now she's married to Randall. Randall, you stole everything from me: from my precious time to the woman I love the most. And now you have the audacity to ask me to come up here and stand at this podium and give a speech at the reception to a wedding where I should have been the groom? **** you! You're going to go to the Bahamas and you're going to have lots of awesome sex with my lady and get drunk on the beach while hula girls serve you fortified wine. *My brother steps in: "Dude, calm down," he says.* NO! I WON'T CALM DOWN! Not this time! I'm as MAD AS HELL and I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE IT ANYMORE! A pox on your house! A POX I SAY! CONGRATULATIONS, ***-hat! Where's the Tylenol...


----------



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

haha, I'll use that one as my back up


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

If I do end up giving one at a friend's wedding this weekend, it'll be short and sweet.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

The last time I went to a wedding I was a child, so no. I think I'd find it tough to make a speech, not even because of the audience (I worked as a tour guide for a year so I have developed a tolerance) but because I am awful at speaking about nice, emotive stuff and it'd probably come across as too sarcastic and unserious.


----------



## deconblues (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh my yes! One of the few times I got hit with just the right amount of scotch, and a seemingly good idea... or so I thought. I really tried, got lost in the point I was trying to make, made a complete dipsh*t of myself, and the bride wouldn't look me in the eye for about a month afterward hahaha. But all is well now. Just chalk that up to a classic memory for myself and the buddy I went with. The wedding in question? Our mutual boss.


----------

